# Is the Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM Lens for sale anywhere currently?



## gregborkman (Apr 10, 2015)

I was hoping to pick it up from B&H but they're out at the moment and I don't want to pay sales tax for obvious reasons. Samy's usually has a sales tax free sale but i dont know when that is (im in Los Angeles). Anyone have any links to share?

I'd prefer a licensed dealer obviously but post what you have.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 11, 2015)

You may have to pre-order, or find a small dealer who has them. Right now, I doubt if waits are long, but all incoming shipments are pretty much sold out, and any extras sell out in a few minutes.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 11, 2015)

Canon US Authorized dealer in NY, no sale tax to CA, 10units ready to ship:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EF-100-400mm-f-4-5-5-6-L-IS-II-USM-Telephoto-Zoom-Lens-for-EOS-DSLR-Camera-/141504145366?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f24de7d6


----------



## e_honda (Apr 11, 2015)

I've mentioned it before and I don't know how many people actually took the advice, but Camera Canada (authorized dealer) has it in stock. With the strong US dollar, I got mine for about $270 less (with the shipping) than the list price at B&H, Adorama, etc......All you have to do is call them up and ask them to send you a Paypal invoice in US dollars.

They delivered it to me in California in about 5 days, IIRC. It comes packaged exactly the same way the US version would come. This was basically a holiday rebate without having to fill out any forms. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## rocksubculture (Apr 12, 2015)

I was lucky and also picked one up from Camera Canada for $1,929 US (brand new with USA warranty card) shipped to California. 

Jason


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 12, 2015)

gregborkman said:


> I was hoping to pick it up from B&H but they're out at the moment and I don't want to pay sales tax for obvious reasons. Samy's usually has a sales tax free sale but i dont know when that is (im in Los Angeles). Anyone have any links to share?
> 
> I'd prefer a licensed dealer obviously but post what you have.


Adorama has this lens in stock ready for shipping.


----------



## gregborkman (Apr 13, 2015)

rocksubculture said:


> I was lucky and also picked one up from Camera Canada for $1,929 US (brand new with USA warranty card) shipped to California.
> 
> Jason





e_honda said:


> I've mentioned it before and I don't know how many people actually took the advice, but Camera Canada (authorized dealer) has it in stock. With the strong US dollar, I got mine for about $270 less (with the shipping) than the list price at B&H, Adorama, etc......All you have to do is call them up and ask them to send you a Paypal invoice in US dollars.
> 
> They delivered it to me in California in about 5 days, IIRC. It comes packaged exactly the same way the US version would come. This was basically a holiday rebate without having to fill out any forms. I couldn't be happier.



Question about Camera Canada, I know they're an authorized dealer (Edit: actually now I'm not sure...Second Edit: ok ive confirmed it they're listed as Forest City Images Centre Ltd. and have the same address) but is it tricky when it comes to registering the lens with Canon USA?


----------



## swldstn (Apr 14, 2015)

Just saw B&H is shipping mine today, April 13th. According to their website they are in stock. How many they have is unknown.


----------



## gregborkman (Apr 15, 2015)

swldstn said:


> Just saw B&H is shipping mine today, April 13th. According to their website they are in stock. How many they have is unknown.



Already have it listed as out of stock/preorder again. This lens is selling like hotcakes.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 15, 2015)

gregborkman said:


> rocksubculture said:
> 
> 
> > I was lucky and also picked one up from Camera Canada for $1,929 US (brand new with USA warranty card) shipped to California.
> ...


No issue unless it is only for sale in Canada or has a Canada only warranty card, which only the 1D bodies have, as far as I'm aware. All other products have North America warranty cards.

I bought a 1D X and sent it in for warranty repair recently, with my Camera Canada receipt. They classified it as in warranty. I had no issues registering it with Canon USA or CPS [USA]. I also purchased a EF-M 11-24 IS from another Canadia dealer, but alas, there's no registration or warranty coverage as it's not sold in the US.

The 100-400 II should be no issue at all.


----------



## gregborkman (Apr 17, 2015)

OP here
Went ahead and bought it on Wednesday from Camera Canada 
Shipped to California for $1941 including shipping. Super pleased. Lens is beautiful. Registered it with Canon USA no problem. 

Thank you all for the assistance. I can't wait to go out and use this in the wild


----------



## sanj (Apr 19, 2015)

I thought Los Angeles was wild.


----------



## gregborkman (Apr 19, 2015)

Yup. Thats LA
And here are two of the many I shot with it on day one:


----------

